# Looking for appartment per 1 October 2015



## Yrkh (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I will be moving to Madrid around the end of September. Hence, currently I am looking for an appartment. I hope that I am posting this in the correct place and that someone could help me.

I am looking for a 1/2 bedroom appartment, if possibly modern furnished, located on travel distance of the EY (Ernst and Young) office in Madrid. This could be either by walking or public transport. The areas that are recommended to me are Nuevos Ministerios and Doctor Marañon, as this is supposed to be close to the office. However, I am not familiar in Madrid so I am open for suggestions. The montly rent I would like to spend is around Eur 500 (is this reasonable?!), but a bit more may be possible if the appartment is worth that price. I will be arriving in Madrid on September 26th, so after that date I am available for visiting any appartment.*

If someone knows something, I would really appreciate hearing from you. If additional information is required, please let me know.
Thank you in advance!!

Kind regards,

Yarikh


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yrkh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to Madrid around the end of September. Hence, currently I am looking for an appartment. I hope that I am posting this in the correct place and that someone could help me.
> 
> ...


You could live in any number of places in Madrid (or out of the city) and still have a reasonable journey into work, you wouldn't be restricted to these areas; it depends what you want.
However, price wise I'm not sure that 500 euros is a realistic price range in those areas... Look here 
Alquiler apartamentos Madrid - Enalquiler.com
and also in the FAQ's for more info/ links about renting.
Two things to add. If it were possible (money wise and with the rental contract) I think I'd rent nearish to the office for 6 months and get my bearings. I think it would be very difficult to rent the correct place first off in a city I didn't know and going to a job where I didn't know what demands would be made of me. Secondly, don't E&Y give you any help with this????


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is another website but as PW says, you can find the other rental websites in the FAQ thread- Homes up to 1,000 euros for rent cheap in Barajas, Madrid — idealista

Don't take anything without viewing first and be prepared for lots of phine calls to set up viewings. In our experience, the agents don't respond to emails very well!


----------



## Yrkh (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you both!! Much appreciated, will check out the links provided and also read the FAQ (totally missed that one, my bad). FYI - EY will provide some assistance, however most things I have to arrange myself.. which is kinda hard from a distance and not being able to speak Spanish very well. We'll see how that goes!! Thanks again for your replys..!


----------



## Yrkh (Jul 14, 2015)

Bump.. This Friday or Saturday I will be flying to Madrid, I still have to find a place to live. Arranging visits by email is not really working so far, maybe also because my Spanish still is really limited..

So maybe, someone on here knows something or can refer me to a trustworthy agency? 

BTW - the maximum rent I would like to pay is Eur 600, including taxes and bills. Also, I dont mind living together with roommates. 

Also, I am wondering what the best area would be to live in; I am 27, looking to meet new people - so I would like to live in an area where there is something to do.

Thank you for you time, much appreciated!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Yrkh said:


> Bump.. This Friday or Saturday I will be flying to Madrid, I still have to find a place to live. Arranging visits by email is not really working so far, maybe also because my Spanish still is really limited..
> 
> So maybe, someone on here knows something or can refer me to a trustworthy agency?
> 
> ...


I don't know Madrid so can't help with areas, I'm afraid!

You should have a good idea by now of what you can afford from looking at the letting websites.

If you rent a room in a shared flat, bills might be included in the agreed rent but you'd have to check each one individually. If you rent a flat alone, you will have to pay utility bills over and above your rent. It is hard to predict what these will cost as everyone is different but there are lots of threads on the subject if you use the Search function, and in the FAQ thread.

In general, the Spanish aren't so into emails and estate agents are much more interested in someone who is actually in the country and ready to view. As soon as you arrive get yourself a Spanish SIm to keep costs down, then start phoning from the online ads that interest you and also by looking for To Rent signs as you walk around. You might also find ads, especially for shared flats, on notice boards in places like Internet cafes. 

It will probably take two or three phone calls to arrange each viewing- you phone in the morning, they return call in the afternoon, then they call again to confirm time! But you will get viewings very quickly. - just seems impossible to arrange with one phone call!

Do not commit to anything without viewing first and be sure to check contract before signing - book somewhere cheap to stay for the first week or two. At his might also allow you to suss out areas better.

You may need to get someone to read the contract for you as it should be in Spanish.

Good luck with your move and the job!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Assumed you noticed that some of the letting websites, such as Idealista, also offer options for Rooms to Let in shared flats.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think a good plan might be for you to use the "Plan Alquiler" run by the town hall (ayuntamiento) of Madrid. This is a scheme which acts as a go between for landlords and tenents, providing a service and certain guarantees for both parties. There are various offices that you can go to. It does look like you've got to go to their offices unfortunately, but it might be worth it for you. This is something that someone in the office might be able to help you with. This is the link
¿Qué es el Plan Alquila de la Comunidad de Madrid? - Portal de Vivienda


----------



## Yrkh (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Brocher and Pesky Wesky! I just arrived in Madrid, so the more active search starts now. I will also go to Plan Alquiler office, if possible!

In case anyone knows an available apartment in Madrid, I am very interested!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Good luck with your search - unfortunately it is always very difficult at this time of year in Madrid to find accommodation, as all the students/teachers etc are back in town, and everyone has come back to work after the August shutdown.
You may find it more convenient to book into a cheap hostal (not hostel, they are similar to bed and breakfast guesthouses) or use an airbnb for a month or so, while you look around. I've had to do this myself in the past. Once you get to November then things settle down and it becomes easier to find a place.
Later, you may find that looking at signs (sometimes on a balcony, sometimes even on a lamp post) in areas you want to live may be an option for finding accommodation.
Also there are groups on Facebook such as Madrid Expats that may help you out.


----------



## Yrkh (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks! I still havent found a permanent place, its really hard these days because of what you said.. so if anyone knows something, please let me know! I am now also looking together with people, so a house with more rooms and more expensive is also fine! 

BTW - can i edit the title of this message to update?

Thank you!


----------

